# Neuer Drucker wie Kalibrieren?  Welche ICC-Profile



## LastManStanding (11. Januar 2018)

Hi,
Ich hab mir etwas Neu gekauft von dem ich Praktisch nichts weiß--Drucker^^!
Habe dann natürlich probe Drucke gemacht, und siehe da-Mist^^
Die Farben sind extrem Katastrophal- Blas, Wenn ich über Windows Drucke vor allem Schwarz natürlich.
Drucke ich das selbe Bild(JPG) über Photoshop wird es wesentlich besser fast schon gut in anbetracht das dies nur ein 60€ Drucker ist.
Drucke ich ein ".NEF- Bild" Auflösung 6K, als FotoDruck auf Hochglanz Papier über Windows oder über Photoshop sind die Wolken statt Weiß, -- Orange/Rot, als wenn ich denn ISO bei 30 Belichtungs-Sekunden auf 6400 Gedreht hätte und als Weißabgleich Leuchtsofflampe wähle. Also so Sepia.

Jetz meine Frage welche ICC Profile machen da wirklich Sinn. Weil ich möchte gerne das die Farben möglichst so aussehen wie auf meinen Monitor. Momentan ist IEC61966- 2.1 ausgewählt.

Hat jemand Ahnung. Wie man so etwas lösen kann? Diese "Drucker-farben Kalibrieren" -Sachen bei Google gehen nicht/führen nicht zum Erfolg.
Windows 7
Samsung 24FG70 VA-Panel per DP angeschlossen.
Canon Pixma 490


Danke schonmal


----------



## fotoman (12. Januar 2018)

> Drucke ich ein ".NEF- Bild"


....eirhälst Du nur eine "lustige" schwarz/weiss Matrix. Ohne einen passenden Raw-Konverter kommt da nichts für den Drucker sinnvoles bei heraus. Je nach Programm druckst Du entweder das im NEF enthaltene JPG oder wandelst es (z.B. mt ACR aus PS) erst einmal in ein Farbbild um.



> Jetz meine Frage welche ICC Profile machen da wirklich Sinn. Weil ich  möchte gerne das die Farben möglichst so aussehen wie auf meinen  Monitor. Momentan ist IEC61966- 2.1 ausgewählt.


Außer sich erst kräftig in das Farbmanagement einzulesen, wird das m.M.n. nichts. Ist Dein Monitor kalibriert (auf was, sRGB, AdobeRGB, ...), verwendet die Software immer das korrekte Farbprofil (die Aussage "über Windows drucken" lässt mich schon die "wunderschöne" Fax-und sonstwaqs Schrottsoftware von Windows befürchten, aber vieleicht nutzt Du ja Paint, den IE oder sonstwas). Kann der Drucker den Farbraum des Monitors überhaupt vollständig abdecken und ist er im Druckertreiber so konfiguriert, dass die vermuteten sRGB-Bilder auch ohne großartige Optimierung durch den Treiber ausgedruckt werden sollen?

Das korrekte Farbprofil für den Drucker (inkl. der genutzten Tinte und dem genutzten Papier, Ausdrucke auf Kopierpapier wirken anders wie jene auf mattem oder glänzendem Fotopapier) bekommst Du mit viel Glück entweder beim Druckerhersteller und/oder beim Papierhersteller. Immer voraus gesetzt, Du nutzt weiterhin die Originaltinte. Beides dürfte aber für einnen Billig-Drucker unwahrscheinlich sein. Aber vieleicht hat Canon das ja mit installiert, PS nutzt es und das Farbproblem mit PS liegt nun entweder am Drucker und/oder dem gentutzen Papier.

An einen korrekten Ausdruck annähern kannst Du Dich u.U., indem Du NICHT mit Photoshop/Ligthroom druckst (jedenfalls nicht mit den dortigen Standardeinstellungen, falls Canon kein passendes Profil mitgeliefert hat), sondern mit einem Programm, das eben kein Farbmanagement beim Drucken nutzt. Ist das Bid dann auch noch in sRGB UND der Druckertreiber ist entsprechend konfiguriert, könnte Dir das schon genügen. Sonst bleibt Dir nur, Dir über einen Dienstleister ein Farbprofil für dne Drucker (wieder inkl. der genutzten Tinte und dem exakt genutzten Papier) erstellen zu lassen. Geräte, mit denen Du sowas zu Hause selber machen kannst, kosten ein Vielfaches eines normalen Colorimeters für den Monitor. Im Vergleich zu den ca. 10-30 Euro für ein Farbprofil lohnt sich das erst, wenn Du ständig das Papier und/oder die Tunte wechselst.

Der Dienstleister sagt Dir dann auch, was Du ihm wie als Demo ausdrucken musst, wie Du den Druckertreiber dafür einstellen musst und wie Du am Ende mit dem Profil umzugehen hast (meinst "korrekt" in Photoshop einbinden).

Mir war das ganze immer noch zu lästig, Ich  habe nach dem Lesen von ein paar Anleitungen der Dienstleister meinen Druckertreiber für einne HP Color-LJ soweit konfiguriert, dass meine sRGB-Bilder insb. aus IrfanView schon recht gut aussehen. Brauche ich besseres, lasse ich die Bilder beim Dienstleister für 50 Cent pro A4 Bild (plus Versandkosten, daher für Einzelbilder natürlich zu teuer) ausbelichten, der liefert seit über 10 Jahren konstant die selben, guten Ergebnisse, denne ich blind vertrauen kann (Bestellung meiner sRGB-Bilder mit direktem Versand an andere Personen).


----------



## LastManStanding (14. Januar 2018)

puuhh..naja die Bilder sind Blas wenn ich Drucken per rechtsklick auswähle also Windows Standard.
In der Farbverwaltung ist gar kein Profil fest eingestellt,für bestimmte Geräte. Allgemein ist nur auf IEC61966- 2.1 eijgestellt wenn ich das Monitor eigene Farbraum ICC auswähle habe ich einen Rosa-Stich in Windows-eigenen Anzeigeprogrammen-ganzes Program Fenster. ich will nur das der mist nicht so blass ist^^
auch wenn ich XPS auswähle bleibt es so nur dann eben Randlos...

über Infranview/ Photoshop sieht der Druck gegenteilig sehr Dunkel aus
über Windows Rechtsklick extrem blass

ja das NEF. ist umgewandelt in JPG aber alle ehemaligen NEF Datein werden dennoch Sepia dargestellt...
NEF kann ich auch so drucken ohne Darstellungs Probleme ohne umwandlung( mit dem alten Drucker).


----------



## fotoman (15. Januar 2018)

Da ich gerade mal wieder zu Hause bin hier mal zwei Links, die ich vor Jahren mal zu dem Thema gespeichert  hatte
Farbmanagement Druckerprofilierung Printer-Kalibrierung Datacolor pyderPrint Spektralcolorimeter, Fotopapier Tinte
Den Drucker profilieren
Bis auf die Optionen im Druckertreiber wird sich daran nicht viel geändert haben.

Und dann zwei von vielen Services, welche die Erstellung von ICC-Profilen anbieten
++ viertel vor 8 ++ digital Foto Fachlabor Berlin ++ ICC PROFIL SERVICE Drucker Profile erstellen im online Service, Colormanagement und Profilierung - Kalibrierung
ICC-Profilservice | Drucker profilieren / kalibrieren | Erstellung von individuellen ICC Druckerprofilen Farbprofilen
Ohne echten Fotodrucker lohnt sich m.M.n. immer nur das günstigest Profil. Aber auch dafür muss man erst einmal seinen Druckertreiber verstehen und dort alle Optimierungen beim Fotodruck deaktivieren. Sonst wird das Bild nach Anwendung des ICC-Profils nochmal vom Treiber optimiert und die Ergebnisse sind unvorhersehbar.

Passende Geräte zur Erstellung eigener Profile kosten ab ca. 250 Euro aufwärts, dafür kann man viele ICC-Profile erstellen lassen.



LastManStanding schrieb:


> NEF kann ich auch so drucken ohne  Darstellungs Probleme ohne umwandlung( mit dem alten  Drucker).


Nein, damit druckst Du das von der Kamera bei der  Aufnahme in das NEF integrierte JPG. Natürlich basiert das irgednwie auf  den RAW-Daten, es hat mit dem NEF aber nur deshalb etwas zu tun, weil  dort halt das JPG integriert ist.

Du kannst ja einfach mal in  IrfanView unter "Plugins" die beiden Optionen "try to load embedded  previews..." (1. Option) und "load half size image" (3. Option)  deaktivieren und dann die Anzeige vergleichen (sowohl in Sachen  Performance wie auch in Sachen Darstellung).



LastManStanding schrieb:


> über Infranview/ Photoshop sieht der  Druck gegenteilig sehr Dunkel aus


IrfanView nutzt die  Einstllungen des Druckertreibers (der bei mir auch wieder Optimierung am  Bild vornimmt, wenn man diese nicht abschaltet) und dazu Optimierungen je nach dem im Treiber gewählten Papiersort. PS nutzt m.W.n. eine  eigene Bildaufbereitung zum Drucken. Ob dabei der Druckertreiber  nochmals reinfunkt oder ob PS daran vorbei druckt (wie es das von  einigen ICC-Dienstleistern empfolene Adobe-Tool macht), weiss ich nicht.


----------



## fotoman (15. Januar 2018)

Da ich gerade mal wieder zu Hause bin hier mal zwei Links, die ich vor Jahren mal zu dem Thema gespeichert  hatte
Farbmanagement Druckerprofilierung Printer-Kalibrierung Datacolor pyderPrint Spektralcolorimeter, Fotopapier Tinte

Den Drucker profilieren

Bis auf die Optionen im Druckertreiber wird sich daran nicht viel geändert haben.

Und dann zwei von vielen Services, welche die Erstellung von ICC-Profilen anbieten
++ viertel vor 8 ++ digital Foto Fachlabor Berlin ++ ICC PROFIL SERVICE Drucker Profile erstellen im online Service, Colormanagement und Profilierung - Kalibrierung
ICC-Profilservice | Drucker profilieren / kalibrieren | Erstellung von individuellen ICC Druckerprofilen Farbprofilen
Ohne echten Fotodrucker lohnt sich m.M.n. immer nur das günstigest Profil. Aber auch dafür muss man erst einmal seinen Druckertreiber verstehen und dort alle Optimierungen beim Fotodruck deaktivieren. Sonst wird das Bild nach Anwendung des ICC-Profils nochmal vom Treiber optimiert und die Ergebnisse sind unvorhersehbar.

Passende Geräte zur Erstellung eigener Profile kosten ab ca. 250 Euro aufwärts, dafür kann man viele ICC-Profile erstellen lassen.



LastManStanding schrieb:


> NEF kann ich auch so drucken ohne  Darstellungs Probleme ohne umwandlung( mit dem alten  Drucker).


Nein, damit druckst Du das von der Kamera bei der  Aufnahme in das NEF integrierte JPG. Natürlich basiert das irgednwie auf  den RAW-Daten, es hat mit dem NEF aber nur deshalb etwas zu tun, weil  dort halt das JPG integriert ist.

Du kannst ja einfach mal in  IrfanView unter "Plugins" die beiden Optionen "try to load embedded  previews..." (1. Option) und "load half size image" (3. Option)  deaktivieren und dann die Anzeige vergleichen (sowohl in Sachen  Performance wie auch in Sachen Darstellung).



LastManStanding schrieb:


> über Infranview/ Photoshop sieht der  Druck gegenteilig sehr Dunkel aus


IrfanView nutzt die  Einstllungen des Druckertreibers (der bei mir auch wieder Optimierung am  Bild vornimmt, wenn man diese nicht abschaltet) und dazu Optimierungen je nach dem im Treiber gewählten Papiersort. PS nutzt m.W.n. eine  eigene Bildaufbereitung zum Drucken. Ob dabei der Druckertreiber  nochmals reinfunkt oder ob PS daran vorbei druckt (wie es das von  einigen ICC-Dienstleistern empfolene Adobe-Tool macht), weiss ich nicht.


----------



## LastManStanding (15. Januar 2018)

hmm mal sehen: Die zusätzliche Bildoptimierung vom Drucker/Windows ist aus.
Bei der Kamera kann ich RAW und RAW+JPG auswählen. Ich mache Sternefotos/Nachthimmel aufnahmen aber nur in RAW.

250€ ... naja ich wollte nur original "nahe" Farben^^ uhi uhi uhi^^


----------



## LastManStanding (3. Februar 2018)

Ich habe das Profil Adobe RGB IEC61966- 2.1 noch malig erzwungen und manuell etwas nachgearbeitet , nachdem ich das kotzen bekommen habe weil Pink gedruckt aussah wie Rot
Der Reale Helm in pink und der auf dem Monitor sehen nahezu gleich aus- auf dem Monitor nur etwas Strahlender also die Farbtemperatur ist etwas satter dargestellt-Klar. Aber der selbe farbe ton auf dem Ausdruck aber war er satt Rot.... jetz habe ich immerhin schon ein leicht dunkles Pink. So als wenn ich das Bild bei etwa 30% neuberechnet/übereinnander gelegt hätte.


----------

